# Bau eines Steingarten



## Teich4You (12. Okt. 2015)

Neben dem Teich haben wir dieses Jahr auch unseren Vorgarten umgestaltet.
Um vll anderen auch einige Anregungen oder Tipps zu geben, möchte ich die Doku nicht vorenthalten.

Der Anlass des Ganzen war, dass die Pflanzen einfach sehr verwachsen waren und wir dem Unkraut nicht mehr hinter herkamen. Kurzerhand entschieden wir uns dafür einen pflegeleichten Steingarten zu bauen. Die Pflanzen haben wir bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen und den umliegenden Nachbarn untergebracht. 

__ Bodendecker und __ Rhododendron haben sich ausgebreitet.
  
Diverse Pflanzen haben sich weit ausgebreitet.
  
Die Maiglöckchen wurden zu einem Meer und der Frühjahrsschnitt zur Tortur.
  
Der ein oder andere sagt bestimmt, dass sich doch alles prächtig entwickelt hat. Allerdings haben wir auch im restlichen Garten noch genug zu tun.

Mit Spaten, Schaufel und Harke wurde die Fläche soweit bearbeitet, bis wir eine relativ ebene Fläche hatten.
  

In der Baumschule um die Ecke wurden wir freundlich beraten und haben uns für Blutgrass, Bärenfellgrass, drei __ Azaleen und einige Sukkulenten entschieden.
  

Als Blickfang sollten es ein kleiner Moss-Zypressen-Bonsai werden und ein mittelgroßer grüner Schlitzahorn.
  

Da es ja ein Steingarten werden soll, dürfen zwei Findlinge nicht fehlen. Diese beiden sind Alpenfindlinge mit ca. 240 kg pro Stein. Die schwerste Entscheidung war die passenden Steine für die Überdeckung der Hauptfläche zu finden. Letztendlich haben wir uns für farbigen Schiefer entschieden der auf zwei Paletten und in 25 kg Säcken angeliefert wurde. Insgesamt haben wir mit 3 Tonnen geplant um eine deckende Schicht zu bekommen.
  

Nun da man alle Materialien hat, sollte man sich überlegen wie man alles platziert. Dafür sollte man sich Zeit lassen. Das Prinzip beim japanisch-angehauchten Steingarten heißt: Weniger ist mehr!
  

Hat man sich für die Platzierung entschieden, empfiehlt es sich die größeren Pflanzen, wie kleine Bäume, zu pflanzen. Nun kann man beginnen eine Unkrautfolie zu verlegen. Diese ist ähnlich wie ein Teichvlies, war in diesem Fall nur dünner. Sie blockiert das Wachstum von Unkraut und ist wasserdurchlässig. Stück für Stück wird die Folie verlegt und an den Rändern mit Klebeband verklebt. Für die kleineren Pflanzen haben wir Löcher in die Folie geschnitten und sie erst dann gesetzt. Wichtig ist auch, dass man den Dreck nach Möglichkeit wieder herunter fegt. Denn jeder Dreck ist Nährboden für Unkraut. Mit ein wenig Kraft und Ideenreichtum konnte wir auch die zwei Findlinge an ihren Ort rollen.
  
 

Das Aufbringen des Schiefer ist im Grunde nur noch eine Formsache. Man verteilt die Steine gleichmäßig um die Pflanzen und am Rand entlang. 
      
Leider hat der Schiefer nicht ganz gereicht. Ca. 10 Säcke fehlten. Wo das Steinbeet aufhört wird der restliche Garten mit einer Art Rasenkannte aus alten Wegsteinen abgetrennt.
  

Nun ist es doch geschafft. Der restliche Schiefer wurde aufgetrieben und die Kanntensteine verlegt. Ein paar alte Rhododendron und Kirschlorbeer dürfen wieder wachsen.
  

Um den Revisionsschacht haben wir noch Sternmoos in zwei Farben gepflanzt. Daneben (noch sehr klein) dar sich rosa blühendes Pampasgrass ausbreiten.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Okt. 2015)

Hier nochmal die gesamte Ansicht. AM Weg wurden nachträglich noch einige Solarleuchten angebracht.
  
  
  
  
  

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Petta (13. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage:
wo hast Du die Steine und den Schiefer gekauft.Würdest Du eventuell auch über den Preis reden?
Wir kommen aus Nienburg/Weser und wollen unseren Vorgarten nach einer Baumfällaktion auch neu gestalten.
Kannst mir auch eine PN schicken.
Schon mal Danke für Deine Antwort.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
schöne Doku, mir wären es allerdings zuviel Steine.


----------



## troll20 (13. Okt. 2015)

Wo seht ihr denn da Steine,  oder meint ihr die 3 Stück? 
Der Rest ist doch wie Split / Kies und hat für mich eher weniger mit einem Steingarten zu tun. 
Sorry aber das ist nicht mein Geschmack,  muss es ja auch nicht


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Okt. 2015)

mein ich ja auch, Schiefer, Splitt o.ä. 
wäre auch nicht mein Ding, aber das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## KarinSofia (13. Okt. 2015)

mir gefällt Dein neuer Vorgarten sehr gut


----------



## Ida17 (13. Okt. 2015)

Sieht klasse aus! Besser als Rasen oder uneinnehmbares Gestrüpp


----------



## Teich4You (13. Okt. 2015)

Alles was größer als Sand ist, sind Steine. Kies ebenso. Wie sollte man es sonst nennen? Hätte auch gerne Findlinge in der Größe eine Kleinwagen genommen, aber der Transporthubschrauber war zu der Zeit belegt. 

Edit: Ich finde keinen Button für das Schreiben einer Nachricht. Wo ist der versteckt?


----------



## Petta (13. Okt. 2015)

Unterhaltungen oben in der Leiste


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Okt. 2015)

Da könnten noch ein paar w interharte Kakteen rein. Mach dich ein bisschen Schlau wenn es dich winterharte Intressieren. http://www.kakteenforum.com

           

Mich hat es einigermaßen erwischt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Okt. 2015)

... war sicherlich viel Arbeit und wird auch einiges gekostet haben,
trotzdem ... nicht wirklich mein Ding....
mir ist es zu 'duster', ich hätte deutlich mehr Pflanzen, z.B. Gräser gesetzt
und, für mich ganz wichtig, bienenfreundliche Pflanzen.
Wir haben statt eines Zaunes vorn ein 'Wildrosenbeet' mit 3 verschiedenen Rosen angelegt.
Dazwischen einige 'große Steine', Standhafer und Gras 'Morning Light', alles gut mit einer
Schicht Rindenmulch abgedeckt. Unkraut gegen null.
Dafür jede Menge Summser und tolle Rosenblüten, im Herbst leuchtende Hagebutten.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Mai 2016)

Mal ein kleines Frühlingsupdate.
Außer dem __ Pampasgras haben alle Pflanzen den Winter überlebt und sind auch schon etwas in die Breite gegangen.
Das __ Blutgras kommt gerade erst hoch.
Die __ Azaleen blühen ohne Ende.
Man beachte den farblich abgestimmten Baustahl.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder ein Update für die Interessierten.

"Fast" alles gedeiht prächtig.

Die __ Azaleen haben nach der Blüte sehr lange neue Triebe ausgebildet und ihren Umfang fast verdoppelt.

 

Die Mooszypresse hat ihren ersten Formschnitt von mir bekommen.
Ich habe versucht die Plattformen flach zu halten.

 

Die Sukkulenten kommen jetzt langsam in die Blüte.

 

Das hellgrüne Sternmoos musste ich schon zwei mal dieses Jahr zurück schneiden, da es sich extrem ausbreitet und das dunkle Sternmoos überwächst.

 

Der __ Ahorn ist während einer Hitzephase vertrocknet.
Zumindest die Blätter.
Auch das regelmäßige gießen hat dann nichts mehr geholfen.
Ich hoffe das es nur eine Schutzfunktion war und er nächstes Frühjahr wieder kommt.
Bei einem anderen Ahorn hatten wir dasselbe Phänomen im letzten Jahr auch.
Dieses Jahr hat er sich erholt und neu ausgetrieben.


----------



## Vogel (15. Aug. 2016)

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Steingärten. Erstens braucht man nicht so viel Gießwasser  und zweitens kann man schön Wert auf die Details setzen (einzelne Bepflanzungen. Daumen hoch.!


----------



## Teich4You (23. Sep. 2016)

Und wieder mal ein kleines Update.
Der __ Ahorn war leider nicht mehr zu retten.
Über die letzten Wochen gab es aber fast täglich eine Bewässerung, was den restlichen Pflanzen sehr gut bekommen ist.
Letzte Woche wurde dann der tote Ahorn gegen einen __ Blauregen ersetzt.
Die Baumschule hatte als Tipp noch mitgegeben um die Pflanzen das Unkrautvlies weg zu nehmen, da sie sonst nicht richtig atmen können.
Gesagt getan....Schiefer runter gekratzt, Vlies aufgeschnitten und durch Rindenmulch ersetzt.


----------



## pema (24. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Florian,
einen __ Blauregen als Hochstamm in Kugelform habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Und wenn ich an unseren Blauregen an der Hauswand denke...oh je, da wirst du aber mit der Rosenschere daneben stehen bleiben müssen. Der wächst doch wie bekloppt und bildet ewig lange Triebe. Oder ist das 'ne andere spezielle Sorte?
petra


----------



## Teich4You (24. Sep. 2016)

Ne wächst ganz ordentlich. Wurde uns auch mit auf den Weg gegeben den mehrmals im Jahr zu stutzen.
Aber wer schön sein will....


----------



## mitch (25. Sep. 2016)

Hi Flo,

das ist dir bestimmt schon bekannt gewesen:
http://www.iva.de/profil-online/haus-garten/blauregen-sein-giftiger-winterschmuck
http://www.botanikus.de/Botanik3/Ordnung/Glycinie/glycinie.html


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

Der Teich ist nicht mal fertig, da wird schon weiter geplant.
Am Ende hängt aber auch alles ein wenig zusammen.
Vorgarten Teil 2/Projekt Privatsphäre Teil 2-  nennt sich das Ganze.

Konkret geht es um dieses Stück:
Ein paar Rhodos und viel Erdboden, eine alte Hecke, und viel Unkraut sollen in Form gebracht werden.
Außerdem möchte ich nicht mehr, dass jeder so auf unser Grundstück gucken kann, oder ums Haus gehen kann.
Ein Tor+Zaun sollen außerdem als kleine Kindersicherung dienen. 

 

Mit ein bisschen Inspiration durch @muh.gp habe ich ein wenig gezeichnet/modelliert:
 
 
 
 

Ob ich den Pflanzenteich durch meine Regierung genehmigt bekomme.....man wird sehen....nicht bevor der andere fertig ist auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Küstensegler (3. Feb. 2017)

Hi Florian,

direkt an der Straße würde ich nichtmal eine Pfütze hinbauen (deutscher Haftungswahn).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> direkt an der Straße würde ich nichtmal eine Pfütze hinbauen (deutscher Haftungswahn).
> 
> ...


Guter Einwand. 
Spielende Kinder gibt es ne Menge bei uns.


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2017)

Verwöhn deine Frau nicht zu sehr mit so vielen schicken arbeiten, sonst will sie in Zukunft alles und noch viel mehr und das zu gestern.  Also immer in 5 Jahres Plänen abarbeiten  
Und man (n) will ja auch noch nächstes Jahr was zu tun haben .

Jetzt gibt es bestimmt gleich wieder mal Schläge,
ich geh schon mal in Deckung


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Verwöhn deine Frau nicht zu sehr mit so vielen schicken arbeiten, sonst will sie in Zukunft alles und noch viel mehr und das zu gestern.  Also immer in 5 Jahres Plänen abarbeiten
> Und man (n) will ja auch noch nächstes Jahr was zu tun haben .
> 
> Jetzt gibt es bestimmt gleich wieder mal Schläge,
> ich geh schon mal in Deckung


Ich glaube du verwechselst da was. 
Alle Ideen müssen durchgeboxt und von ihr genehmigt werden.


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Feb. 2017)

Ich würd meine Frau einfach mit Schaufel, Spaten, Hacke und guten Gartenschuhen ausstatten. 
Dann wäre es ein  Verwöhnprogramm für beide


----------



## muh.gp (3. Feb. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Ich würd meine Frau einfach mit Schaufel, Spaten, Hacke und guten Gartenschuhen ausstatten.
> Dann wäre es ein  Verwöhnprogramm für beide



Hast du denn eine?


----------



## muh.gp (3. Feb. 2017)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> direkt an der Straße würde ich nichtmal eine Pfütze hinbauen (deutscher Haftungswahn).
> 
> ...



Ist da nicht auch ein Zaun geplant? Aber ohnehin ist es auch ohne Wasser möglich oder du baust einfach nur einen Bachlauf, der in einer Mörtelwanne "versickert" und von dort wieder nach oben gepumpt wird. So ein bisschen Geplätscher schafft einfach Ambiente....


----------



## Fischlein 09 (3. Feb. 2017)

Ich find den Steingarten super geworden 
Machen wir in unserem Garten auch stückweit damit die Arbeit übersichtlich bleibt und auch mal Zeit für andere Projekte ist oder man sich auch mal ausruhen kann 
Aber sind noch soviel Ideen und Baustellen da da reicht der nächste Sommer eh nicht aus 
Mal eine Frage wie heißt den der rote Busch der da so prachtvoll aussieht .


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

Die kleinen roten kugelförmigen?
Das sind __ Azaleen.


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Feb. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine?



Klar, die nimmt auch die Schaufel in die Hand.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (3. Feb. 2017)

Danke schön


----------



## muh.gp (4. Feb. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Klar, die nimmt auch die Schaufel in die Hand.



Du Glücklicher! Ich bettel immer, dass ich weiter bauen darf...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die kleinen roten kugelförmigen?
> Das sind __ Azaleen.



Hi Fischlein 09,

nee, __ Rhododendron, vermutlich Sorte "Scarlett" (eine der Standartarten von niedrigen Rhododendren in Baumärkten ect.)

MfG Frank


----------



## Fischlein 09 (4. Feb. 2017)

Denk __ Azaleen laut themenersteller   willst mich veralbern Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2017)

Fischlein 09 schrieb:


> Denk __ Azaleen laut themenersteller   willst mich veralbern Frank




nee,

eine Gattung namens Azalea gibt es in der botanischen Namensgebung nicht (mehr). Die Bezeichnung Azaleen ist schon seit >100 Jahren nur noch ein Name der noch von Nichtbotanikern verwendet wird - und wird auch nur auf halbimmergrüne bzw. voll laubwerfende Rhododendren bezogen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Fischlein 09 (4. Feb. 2017)

Also einfacher roter __ Rhododendron. Damit kann ich was anfangen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2017)

Fischlein 09 schrieb:


> Also einfacher roter __ Rhododendron. Damit kann ich was anfangen



noch genauer ein roter Zwerg-Rhododendron


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2017)

Und wenn du in die Baumschule gehst wie ich und sagst, ich möchte welche von den __ Azaleen die da rumstehen, dann bekommst du die auch.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und wenn du in die Baumschule gehst wie ich und sagst, ich möchte welche von den __ Azaleen die da rumstehen, dann bekommst du die auch.



Und wenn du dann mit deinem Zwerg-__ Rhododendron weg bist, sagt der Gärtner zu seinem Kollege da war gerade einer da der über 100 Jahre alt sein muss, der wollte eine Azalee.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2017)

Man gut, dass die auch für über hundertjährige wie mich das alles ausgeschildert hatten.

Oder waren die in der Baumschule auch so alt????


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Oder waren die in der Baumschule auch so alt????


Neeee die haben nur die Baumschule besucht bis 4 Klasse, da gab es noch kein Latein


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2017)

Hi Rene,

Er zu seiner Frau
"Der Bub vom Nachbarn ist sitzen geblieben und muß die Klasse wiederholen":
Sie "Ja und, kann doch schon mal passieren"
Er "Ja schon, aber In ner Baumschule?"


----------



## lollo (5. Feb. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung __ Azaleen ist schon seit >100 Jahren nur noch ein Name der noch von Nichtbotanikern verwendet wird



Moin Frank,

dann sind ja fast alle richtigen Gärtner Nichtbotaniker,  das Netz sagt da etwas anderes zur Azalee.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Feb. 2017)

Azalea ist ein Asteroid des Hauptgürtels, der am 31. Januar 1924 vom deutschen Astronomen Karl Wilhelm Reinmuth in Heidelberg entdeckt wurde.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2017)

HI Lollo,

das Gro der "normalen" Gärtner sind ja auch wirlich keine Botaniker.
Die meißten können mit den weltweit einzig gültigen wissenschaftlichen Namen kaum was anfangen wenn ein Kunde damit kommt - und verkaufen einem daher nach wie vor Pelargonien als Geranien (Geranium), südamerikanische __ Rittersterne (Hippeastrum) als monotypische südafrikanische __ Amaryllis, Schwerlilien (__ Iris) als __ Lilien (Lilium) oder eben __ Rhododendron (=Rosenbaum) als Azalee

Falsche Namensgebungen aus Urgroßelterns Zeiten sind ja net nur bei Gärtnerein so ein Problem.
Auch die Aquatistik ist so eine Zone wo falsche Namen noch heute Standart sind. Da werden z.B. noch heute Loricaridae als "blauer Antennenwels" (Ancistrus dolichopterus) verkauft obwohl man seit 30 Jahren weiß das das was da unter diesem Namen in den Händlerbecken schwimmt in Wahrheit Hybriden (Ancistrus spec.) sind.
Oder Buntbarsche (Cichlidae), Nanderbarsch (Nandidae), Blaubarsche (Badidae) werden einem laufend als __ Barsche (Percidae) betitelt/verkauft, obwohl alle mit Barschen net mal näher verwandt sind - Kampffische und Fadenfische sind mit Buntbarschen viel näher verbändelt


----------



## lollo (6. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Frank,

na klar mag es immer wieder verschiedene Bezeichnungen für das gleiche geben, ich erlebe das gerade in der Ahnenforschung mit Cousin und Vetter, ist auch das gleiche. 
Das die Azalee zur Gattung des __ Rhododendron gehört ist ja auch richtig, genau so wie die Azalee ihre Blätter im Winter ja verliert, der Rhododenron aber nicht, dafür kann er sie aber rollen, wenns ihm zu kalt ist und er Durst hat. 

Mit den Gärtnern meinte ich jetzt die gelernten, nicht die mit dem Hobby. 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Azalea ist ein Asteroid des Hauptgürtels


Totto,

ich glaube den meinen wir nicht, ich habe mal geschaut, an meinem Gürtel kann ich keinen Asteroid finden.


----------



## toschbaer (6. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,
ich kann an so einem "Steingarten" und Pflanzen, wo kein Tiere was mit anfangen kann, nicht begeistern!

Ohne Blumen auf der Wiese
geht es Biene richtig miese.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Teich4You (6. Feb. 2017)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ein Mod den ganzen Off-Topic hier raus löscht.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Feb. 2017)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann an so einem "Steingarten" und Pflanzen, wo kein Tiere was mit anfangen kann, nicht begeistern!
> 
> Ohne Blumen auf der Wiese
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!  

Ohne Blumen auf der Wiese
geht es Käfern auch recht miese!  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## marcus18488 (6. Feb. 2017)

Ein Steingarten kann auch was reizvolles an sich haben. Warum nicht?

Manche halten ihre Fische auch in Hallenbadähnlichen Teichen.


----------



## Fischlein 09 (6. Feb. 2017)

Naja Steingarten heißt ja nicht das alles Kies und Steine sein müssen . Wir zum Beispiel haben 500 Quadratmeter davon nur ein kleiner Teil um de __ Laube wo relaxezone ist mit Kies gestaltet und der restliche Garten sind Bäume und Wiese und Blumenbeete . Also das genug noch für die kleine Tierchen der Gegend da ist aber die Arbeit überschaubar bleiben soll .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Feb. 2017)

Hi,

eigentliche Steingärten bestehen im allgemeinen aus Steinen möglichst einer einzigen Gesteinsart (in der Natur kommen selbst in den Alpen, dem Himalaya ect. selten 2-3 komplett verschiede Steinarten schön gemischt auf nur wenigen qm2 vor) und in den verschiedensten Größen. Die meißten Steine werden da, wie in Bergen, Steinbrüchen ect. in natürlicher Lage eingebaut. Sedimentgesteine wie z.B Kalke, Schiefer, Sandsteine also schichtweise aufeinander lagernd, einzelne große Steine dazwischen  wie von  Hängen herausgebrochen und gestürzt mit der "faulen" Seite (der größten Auflagefläche) nach unten da dort im allgemeinen der Schwerpunkt liegt. Noch kleiner Steine  lose dazwischengestreut. Die Pflanzsubstrate werden eher wie hingeweht oder angeschemmt drappiert (in Wind-/Strömungsschatten von großen Steinen, in tieferen Rinnen/Steinspalten). Als Pflanzen dienen zum Gro niedrige (kaum deutlich 10-20cm Höhe überschreitende) polster- und mattenbildende Stauden-/Gehölzarten

Kiesbeete simulieren trockengefallene oder ehemalig Bach-/Flußbereiche und bestehen daher immer zum Gro aus von Wasser stark abgerundeten Steinen (Kieseln) die sich im Sommer stark aufheizen - ein natürliches Beispiel ist da die Crau in Südfrankreich (das einstigste Mündungsdelta der Durance ins Mittelmeer bevor sie durch die dicken Ablagerungen gezwungen wurde es aufzugeben und sie zu einem Nebenfluß der Rhone wurde

und dann gibt's auch noch Schotter- bzw. Geröllbeete die wie Wüsten wirken (so was bildet sich in der Natur da wo in Ebenen laufend starker Wind Sand und Humus wegbläst und so den zerbröselten mineralischen Untergrund freilegt oder in Hanglagen wo Felsmassen ins rutschen kommen und alles feine dann nach unten durchrutscht


----------



## Teich4You (7. Feb. 2017)

Und es gibt Menschen und andere Menschen.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Mai 2017)

Der Vorgarten entwickelt sich soweit sehr gut.

Allerdings gab es wieder einen kleinen Umbau.
Letztes Jahr änderte ich noch den Bereich um die Pflanzen und packte Rindenmulch hin.
Jetzt im Frühjahr hat sich gezeigt, dass die Vögel das Zeug volkommen auseinander rupfen und dadurch der gepflegte Anblick verloren geht, da Steine und Mulch vollständig vermischt werden.
Also alles wieder rückgängig und Mulch rauskratzen, teilweise neues Vlies hin packen und wieder Steine drauf.

  

Die __ Azaleen stehen kurz vor der Blüte.

  

Das Bärenfellgras entwickelt sich wirklich toll.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Mai 2017)

Die __ Azaleen vor dem Haus gehen gerade richtig zur Sache.

  

An der Teichbaustelle steht ebenso eine Blütenexplosion bevor.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Sep. 2017)

Auch dieses Thema habe ich nicht vergessen und poste mal wieder ein paar Bilder.

Nach dem wiederkehrenden Frost Anfang 2017 hat der __ Blauregen leider nicht gelüht.
Angegangen ist er aber gut und wurde von mir auch schon 1-2 mal zurecht gestutzt.

Auch dieses Jahr musste ich Anfangs wieder ordentlich bewässern, was sich dann aber ab Juni/Juli erledigt hatte, weil es ja pausenlos Regenschauer gab.

 

Vorgarten Teil 2 ist nicht wirklich voran geschritten.
Wir hatten Anfang des Jahres noch Unkrautvlies gelegt, damit es keine Unkraut-Explosion gibt, aber bis heute hat sich da nichts mehr getan.
Offene Baustelle sozusagen. 

   

Momentan sind die Sukkulenten echt gut drauf.
Diese haben sich auch schon ordentlich ausgebreitet die letzten Jahre. 
Auch die Gräser sind gut dabei.

  

  

Der Zypressen-Gartenbonsai hat auch dieses Jahr wieder einen Schnitt von mir bekommen.
Folie drunter und dann mit einer Handscheere auf die altmodische Art.
Die Polster und Äste werden von Jahr zu Jahr dicker.
Das ist aber auch so gewollt.


----------



## dizzzi (21. Sep. 2017)

Hi Flo,

wie dick hast du deine Kiesschicht gemacht? Und wie sieht es bei dir mit Unkraut aus? 
Ich habe bei meiner Steinwüste  damals 5cm gemacht. Und Unkraut ist recht wenig. Wenn einfach bißchen Kies zur Seite und das Unkraut geht ganz leicht rauszuziehen, da die Wurzeln noch nicht in der Erde wurzeln konnten. 

LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (21. Sep. 2017)

Moinsen.

Meine Schicht wird auch so um die 5cm liegen. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Der Schiefer lässt sich da nicht so gleichmäßig verteilen.
Unkraut gibt es hin und wieder auch mal durch Flugsamen. Wenn es dann raus kommt kann man es aber, wie du auch beschrieben hast, einfach rausziehen, weil es keinen Halt findet. Wir werden diese Variante auch wieder für Vorgarten-Teil 2 anwenden.
Was etwas nerven kann sind Blätter im Herbst. Daher werde ich mich wohl noch von einem Baum verabschieden.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2017)

Ich war mal so frei und hab etwas geknipst


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Dez. 2017)

Hi Florian,

musste das eklige weiße Zeug auch noch auf Fotos verewigen (ich will wieder Sonne und Wärme sehen)


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2017)

Schönheit und Esthetik sind eben nicht jeden zugänglich.


----------



## Lion (12. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Schönheit und Esthetik sind eben nicht jeden zugänglich.



hallo Florian,
Du hast zwar einen Steingarten, brauchst aber nicht immer sofort mit Steine werfen.
Léon


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Florian,
> Du hast zwar einen Steingarten, brauchst aber nicht immer sofort mit Steine werfen.
> Léon


Ironie ist ebenso nicht jedem zugänglich.


----------



## Lion (12. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ironie ist ebenso nicht jedem zugänglich.



ja, ja, ich verstehe, alle sind dumm, nur Du nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> ja, ja, ich verstehe, alle sind dumm, nur Du nicht.


Lion, wie können wir wieder zusammen finden?


----------



## Lion (12. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Lion, wie können wir wieder zusammen finden?



Florian,
wir bleiben gemeinsam in diesem schönen Forum und tauschen unsere Erfahrungen aus, somit
kann dann der eine oder andere geholfen werden.
Viel Spaß weiter und  Léon


----------



## muh.gp (12. Dez. 2017)

Müsst ihr eure Scharmützel eigentlich in jedem Thread ausleben? Gibt doch die Option "Unterhaltung"... 

Nur so als Vorschlag...


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2018)

Wie jedes Jahr ein Update zum Vorgarten:


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2018)

Achso und Vorgarten Teil 2 ist zu 80% abgeschlossen.

Diesmal weniger Stein, dafür mehr Mulch.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Mai 2018)

Tach,

der zweite Teil sieht gut aus. Was kommt denn so an Pflanzen dahin?

Teppich-Phlox sieht immer toll aus, blüht wie Hulle und ist pflegeleicht.
Kriechender Thymian ist auch was Feines, vor allem für die Küche.


PS: Wenn ich mir Deinen __ Blauregen so angucke könnte ich glatt den Klappspaten einpacken


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> PS: Wenn ich mir Deinen __ Blauregen so angucke könnte ich glatt den Klappspaten einpacken



Hi Ida,

ach nee, würde mir zu viel arbeit machen so eine "extrem wüchsige" Schlingpflanze als "Riesenbonsai" in Form zu halten

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (13. Mai 2018)

Ach komm et muss doch spannend bleiben


----------



## Teich4You (14. Mai 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> der zweite Teil sieht gut aus. Was kommt denn so an Pflanzen dahin?
> 
> ...



Der zweite Teil sieht sehr aufgeräumt aus, das stimmt.
Das soll aber tatsächlich auch so sein. 
Nachdem es jahrelang ein Unkrauturwald war, möchten wir es jetzt einfach nur noch pflegeleicht haben. 
1-2 Lücken könnten zukünftig noch befüllt werden. 
Bisher ist aber nichts vorgesehen.

Im Bereich des Schiefer rottet das Bärenfell wieder vor sich hin.
Wir hatten schon einmal ausgetauscht.
Erst gedeiht es über Monate sehr gut, und dann wird es hell und die Halme trocken.
An der Wurzel allerdings total weich und dann kann man es einfach abheben.

Der Blauregen hat sich gut entwickelt und blüht jetzt das erste Mal in 2 Jahren.
Der Aufwand für den Rückschnitt hält sich absolut in Grenzen
1-2 mal im Jahr etwas mehr wegnehmen.
Die langen Triebe ab und an im Vorbeigehen kürzen.
Im Februar die Äste bis auf ein paar Internodien einkürzen.

Leider hat es den Blauregen Anfang des Jahres bei Stürmen schräg gedrückt, als der Boden weich war.
Bekomme den leider nicht ohne weiteres wieder gerade.
Müsste ich mal einen Spanngurt ansetzen und alle 2 Wochen einen Zug drauf geben.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juni 2018)

Für alle die wissen möchten wie so ein Rückschnitt beim __ Blauregen aussieht.
Anfang des Jahres (Februar) schneide ich die Äste um einige Augen zurück.
Jetzt Mitte des Jahres einmal den Neuaustrieb.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juli 2018)

Projekt Vorgarten ist weiter fortgeschritten.

Es folgt der Rahmen für ein Tor.
Dazu wurden als erstes Fundamente mit H-Pfostenträgern erstellt.
Das Tor besteht wie fast alles im Garten, was  ich gebaut habe, aus __ Douglasie.

 

Aus optischen Gründen und auch als weitere Stütze habe ich noch einen kleinen Pfosten gesetzt und mit dem Tor verbunden.

 


 

Das Tor wurde gleich noch in den Garten "eingearbeitet".

 

Vorsorglich wurde letzes Jahr noch ein Kabel verlegt um eventuell ein Licht/Bewegungsmelder anzubringen.

 

Der Rahmen steht also.
Das Tor und ein paar Details werden folgen

Weiterhin wird es nochmal einige neue Pflanzen für den Vorgarten geben.
Sowohl für das Steinbeet, als auch die andere Seite.

Langsam, ganz langsam wird der Garten mehr und mehr nach unseren (meinen  ) Vorstellungen geformt. 
Ich bin gespannt wie das Ganze mal in 5-10 Jahren aussehen wird.


----------



## Haggard (15. Juli 2018)

An Haus und Hof kann man das ganze Leben lang werkeln und es gibt immer was zum Ändern oder Erneuern


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juli 2018)

Die Zypresse hat ihren jährlichen Schnitt bekommen.

  

Hier nochmal zu sehen, wie sie mal angekommen ist.
Die Polster und Äste waren wirklich sehr klein.
Was 3 Jahre Geduld und Pflege schon ausmache können. 

  

Als Gartenbonsai kann ich so eine Zypresse nur empfehlen.
Sie ist sehr schnittverträglich und robust.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2018)

Die Fertigstellung des Tor ist erfolgt.

Angefangen hat das Ganze mit ein paar Detailarbeiten.
Dazu habe ich mir japanische Schriftzeichen ausgedruckt, als Schablone auf das Holz gelegt und in das Holz graviert.
Das habe ich mit einem normalen Schlitz Schraubendreher gemacht auf den ich leicht gehämmert habe.
Einen Stechbeitel könnte man sicher auch nehmen, sowas habe ich aber halt nicht da gehabt. 

  

  

  

Das Ergebnis ist richtig gut geworden, zumindest nach meinen Ansprüchen.

 

Da ein einfaches Tor zu einfach wäre, habe ich zwei Torflügel gebaut. 

 

Endmontage.

  

Aufgehängt an 4 Kloben und 4 Ladenbändern. 

  

Damit Mini-Koikichis und der Wind keine Chance habe, gab es einen großen Doppeltorüberwurf. 

  

Jeder Torflügel lässt sich einzeln öffnen.

  

Das Brett mit den Schriftzeichen wurde in das Tor eingearbeitet.

  

Frontalansicht

  

Kleines Schild oben drüber sagt "Wilkommen".

  

Ideen und erste Zeichnungen zum Tor gab es tatsächlich schon Anfang 2017 und sind sogar hier verewigt. 
Inspiration habe ich mir bei diversen japanischen Gartentoren geholt und einiges kombiniert.
Am Ende ist es aber wie alles mein eigener Stil, der irgendwo japanisch angehaucht, aber eben nur "integriert" ist, eben genauso wie es mir gefällt und wie ich es mit einfachen Mitteln umsetzen kann. 

Fertigungszustand ist nun 90% würde ich sagen.
Ein paar Details fehlen noch die mir im Kopf umher schwirren.
Das Holz ist unbehandelt. Ich lasse es jetzt einen Winter vergrauen und altern.
Dann werde ich es eventuell mit Leinöl aufarbeiten.
Am Teich habe ich damit gut Erfahrung gemacht und das Holz nimmt dann einen "gealterten" Braunton an. 
Und da liegt auch mein Ziel, den Garten irgendwo natürlich alt aussehen zu lassen.
Bei manchen Dingen kann man nachhelfen, bei anderen hilft nur Geduld.


----------



## Franzbratfisch (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo 

ein schönes Tor hast du gebaut. Dies gefällt mir und wäre auch bei mir eine Idee wert.
Vergiss aber bitte nicht deine Türen mit einer Diagonalstrebe zu verstärken sonst war die Arbeit umsonst.
http://www.holzwerken.net/Wissen/Tipps-Tricks/Tischlern/Brettertueren-brauchen-Druck-und-nicht-Zug


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juli 2018)

Da Florian der alte Bastler ..


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juli 2018)

Zweiter Schnitt für den __ Blauregen dieses Jahr.
Er liebt die Hitze und noch mehr das Wasser.
Dann wächst er allerdings auch schneller als man gucken kann.


----------



## eddypeddy (25. Aug. 2018)

Wow sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## Teich4You (25. Aug. 2018)

Danke.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2019)

Bei durchgehend frostigen Temperaturen ein aktuelles Bild vom Vorgarten.


----------



## Teich4You (31. Jan. 2019)

Die Entwicklung eines Gartens festzuhalten finde ich persönlich immer interessant.
Oftmals kann man sich nicht vorstellen wie etwas später aussieht oder wirkt, wenn der Alterungsprozess einsetzt oder sich die Natur drum herum entwickelt.
Genau aus diesem Grund halte ich diese Mini-Doku am Leben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung eines Gartens festzuhalten finde ich persönlich immer interessant.
> Oftmals kann man sich nicht vorstellen wie etwas später aussieht oder wirkt, wenn der Alterungsprozess einsetzt oder sich die Natur drum herum entwickelt.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 205343



ich hab die letzen 30 Jahre schon einige Staudenbeete angelegt und dann ca. 10 jahre später komplett geräumt weil sich da invasiv "Natur" drin ausbreitete (Giersch, große Brennnessel, __ Holunder, Quecken, Zaunwinden). Zum Glück hab ich es net dokumentiert, sonst kämen einem laufend die Tränen hoch wenn man das Elend immer noch sähe)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2019)

geschweige denn, die Technik von Anfang der 90er ist heute ja total veraltet, da hat man kaum noch Zugriff drauf. An meine ganze Mucke aus meiner Führerscheinanfangszeit hab ich auch keinen Zugriff mehr, da es ja heute heine Autoradios mehr mit Musikkassetteneinschub gibt


----------



## Aquaga (22. Aug. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Fertigstellung des Tor ist erfolgt.
> 
> …
> Dazu habe ich mir japanische Schriftzeichen ausgedruckt, als Schablone auf das Holz gelegt und in das Holz graviert.
> ...



Ich habe leider (noch) kein Geschick im Umgang mit Kanji-Lexika.....Was steht denn da eigentlich auf dem Brett?


----------



## Teich4You (22. Aug. 2019)

Irgendwas mit Garten, Ruhe und Wasser. Habe es ehrlich gesagt vergessen.


----------

